# disk brakes with 14" rims



## Black68GTO (Dec 13, 2010)

I am in the process of installing a 4 wheel disk brake swap on a 67 GTO. I have all the rotors and calipers installed and have fitted the 14" wheels on. 

The 14" wheels fit with no modification of the caliper or caliper bracket. Although there is only 1/8" of space between the caliper bracket on the front wheel and the caliper itself on the rear wheel. 

The rim is the authentic gto rally wheel. What is the reasoning on grinding down the caliper as i have read so much about. do some 14" wheels allow less clearance than others? did i get lucky in my case?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

sounds like you are fine.


----------

